# Tip Jar, Bottle, Bucket, Cup, etc



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Let's see pics of the most productive, and creative one's out there.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

this topic again?

Just no. As in 'no way'. Not happening. Might as well hang a cardboard sign around your neck begging for tips. sheesh.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

SHalester said:


> this topic again?
> 
> Just no. As in 'no way'. Not happening. Might as well hang a cardboard sign around your neck begging for tips. sheesh.


For once, I agree with SHalester.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The best system I found was a picture of a 14 year old girl on my dashboard.
Dunno who it is ... just some random picture.

About half the time someone would ask. 
"Yea, that's my grand daughter. Her name is Kelly. She got sick a couple years back and lost the use of her kidneys. Has been on dialysis since. We waiting for a donor, but, I have everything I make in this car deposited to her account. For stuff that insurance doesn't cover. When I get tired I just look at her picture to remind me why I do this ... The only thing I need to come out of pocket with is gas money - if the tips aren't good that day."

Most of the men didn't buy it ... but, women... especially middle aged ... would lap it up. 
It was usually good for $5


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> this topic again?
> 
> Just no. As in 'no way'. Not happening. Might as well hang a cardboard sign around your neck begging for tips. sheesh.


Might as well learn how to make the most of your time, sheesh!!!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> The best system I found was a picture of a 14 year old girl on my dashboard.
> Dunno who it is ... just some random picture.
> 
> About half the time someone would ask.
> ...


My Brother!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Let's see pics of the most productive, and creative one's out there.


Tackier than your handle


4


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

i dont need a beggars cup ...i use the jedi mind trick


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> Tackier than your handle
> 
> 
> 4





BestInDaWest said:


> i dont need a beggars cup ...i use the jedi mind trick


As if your not begging everytime you turn on the app! DUH!


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> As if your not begging everytime you turn on the app! DUH!


perhaps we have different styles...people on this board always have negative shit to say...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Might as well learn how to make the most of your time,


I can see YOU going down this path of begging for tips. I can see you getting into RS because somebody told you there were huge tips. 

Others here feel it is quite tacky and a few steps too low to step. 

As a pax I see something like that I'm likely to do the opposite; unless it is a 3rd party ride where there is no ability to tip 'in the app'; a jar for tips is fine. Otherwise, you can knock yourself out, killer. 🙄


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> I can see YOU going down this path of begging for tips. I can see you getting into RS because somebody told you there were huge tips.
> 
> Others here feel it is quite tacky and a few steps too low to step.
> 
> As a pax I see something like that I'm likely to do the opposite; unless it is a 3rd party ride where there is no ability to tip 'in the app'; a jar for tips is fine. Otherwise, you can knock yourself out, killer. 🙄


Exactly, I simply make more money than you. Too bad!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Exactly, I simply make more money than you.


Well, let's see, killer: pretty sure your droppings here indicate this is your JOB and primary source of income, so you do it full time. So, of course you take in more $$. 

I on the other hand 'dabble' at RS very much pt and do NOT depend on the funds. 

Very much something you don't really want to 'brag' about; if you get the meaning.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Well, let's see, killer: pretty sure your droppings here indicate this is your JOB and primary source of income, so you do it full time. So, of course you take in more $$.
> 
> I on the other hand 'dabble' at RS very much pt and do NOT depend on the funds.
> 
> Very much something you don't really want to 'brag' about; if you get the meaning.





Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Exactly, I simply make more money than you. Too bad!


Lulzzz









Uber Drivers Forum







www.uberpeople.net


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> Lulzzz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, not millions. About 80k a year. Top that!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> Well, let's see, killer: pretty sure your droppings here indicate this is your JOB and primary source of income, so you do it full time. So, of course you take in more $$.
> 
> I on the other hand 'dabble' at RS very much pt and do NOT depend on the funds.
> 
> Very much something you don't really want to 'brag' about; if you get the meaning.


At 80k per year, working as I choose, with very generous deductions....Yeah, I'll brag about it. Why dont post more pics of your 
so-called "trophy" wife. Now that is nothing to brag about!!!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> No, not millions. About 80k a year. Top that!


You clearly do not pay attention. 

I cleared $1,093,147.92 just selling Mountain Home this Summer. That is not ALL the money I have made in 21.


That was profit.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> You clearly do not pay attention.
> 
> I cleared $1,093,147.92 just selling Mountain Home this Summer. That is not ALL the money I have made in 21.
> 
> ...


 of course you did. Hence why drive RS.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> of course you did. Hence why drive RS.


Yep I know.

It's Ok, I know you are you.


I am OK with that.

@SHalester , Why did I start driving Rideshare?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> Yep I know.
> 
> It's Ok, I know you are you.
> 
> ...


Stop it, Anos. Just stop!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Stop it, Anos. Just stop!


Carry on.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> Carry on.


Ok, Anos! 😁


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

SHalester said:


> this topic again?
> 
> Just no. As in 'no way'. Not happening. Might as well hang a cardboard sign around your neck begging for tips. sheesh.


Come on man, everyone knows you need a tip jar, the sign around your neck needs to be for food. 🤣


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

FLKeys said:


> Come on man, everyone knows you need a tip jar, the sign around your neck needs to be for food. 🤣
> 
> View attachment 604213


No tip jar? Ok, less tips gor you. It's tgst simple!


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Let's see pics of the most productive, and creative one's out there.


This is an outdated idea. Most pax that tip will only tip on app. On average, I would say only 5-10 % have offered cash tips out of all the custmers that tip. 

And, having a tip jar opens yourself up to theft and possible robbery.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> This is an outdated idea. Most pax that tip will only tip on app. On average, I would say only 5-10 % have offered cash tips out of all the custmers that tip.
> 
> And, having a tip jar opens yourself up to theft and possible robbery.


Wrong!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Most pax that tip will only tip on app


the truth. Right there. Everything else are unicorns and exceptions.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Why did I start driving Rideshare?


um, er, ah, ahem: to find more young chicks to marry?

Build another castle?

Buy another resort in Hawaii?

Save for college for all the kids you must have?

Am I close? 🤷‍♂️ 

hey @Guido-TheKillerPimp we all know you were told there were huge tips in RS. What you didn't hear was the person was referring to a waitress. hahahahahahaha


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> um, er, ah, ahem: to find more young chicks to marry?
> 
> Build another castle?
> 
> ...


Lemme' guess, you were extremely popular in high school? 😐


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Lemme' guess, you were extremely popular in high school? 😐


He was SO cool, he was the only one in high school that was allowed to sit at HIS "cool table".
He is SO cool, an old lady in line at the ATM asked him to check her balance ... so he pushed her over.
He is SO cool that it is impossible for him to overheat; there are fans everywhere he goes.
He is SO cool that we found him standing in the corner once and so we asked 'wtf', he said, "I'm too cool man, It's 90 degrees here."


----------



## Terrapin Bound (Mar 4, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Build another castle?


Everyone said I was daft to build a castle on a swamp, but I built in all the same, just to show them. It sank into the swamp.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I have a velcro bound tip jar that i set out only once i determine its a fixed trip, like medical or an auto dealership.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

_Tron_ said:


> I have a velcro bound tip jar that i set out only once i determine its a fixed trip, like medical or an auto dealership.





_Tron_ said:


> I have a velcro bound tip jar that i set out only once i determine its a fixed trip, like medical or an auto dealership.


Same here, except it's on display all the time. Nothing fancy. Just a water bottle from the dollar store. I use velcro to attach to the passenger seat headrest. Works like a charm. And to those who snear at having a tip jar, fine with me if you like saying "NO" to extra cash!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Same here, except it's on display all the time. Nothing fancy. Just a water bottle from the dollar store. I use velcro to attach to the passenger seat headrest. Works like a charm. And to those who snear at having a tip jar, fine with me if you like saying "NO" to extra cash!
> View attachment 604327


I have no issues with having a tip jar. I can see where in some markets it would pay off. Now if I was going to have one I would also have links on it for Venmo, Cash App, Zelle, Pay Pal, and Bitcoin. Why limit yourself to cash only?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

FLKeys said:


> can see where in some markets it would pay off.


Please elaborate.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Please elaborate.


Markets are different, learn your markets and the people there. When I drive in some very wealthy markets I would never have a tip jar. Other markets where there are a lot of people in the service area I would consider running a tip jar. 

I do very well when it comes to tips, both in app and cash. If I posted my tip percentage for 2021 here I'm sure most would not believe me. (Hell sometimes I don't believe it.) I would get called a liar, a shill, and who else knows what. I don't kiss pax butt and let them abuse me, I treat them with respect and a positive attitude. Happy go lucky type person. When pax want to talk I hold positive conversations with them. When they don't want to talk I respect that. Sure I could waste my time and print 29 weeks worth of screen shots and be told they are photo shopped. I really don't care what others think, all I care about is my bank account.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Markets are different, learn your markets and the people there. When I drive in some very wealthy markets I would never have a tip jar. Other markets where there are a lot of people in the service area I would consider running a tip jar.
> 
> I do very well when it comes to tips, both in app and cash. If I posted my tip percentage for 2021 here I'm sure most would not believe me. (Hell sometimes I don't believe it.) I would get called a liar, a shill, and who else knows what. I don't kiss pax butt and let them abuse me, I treat them with respect and a positive attitude. Happy go lucky type person. When pax want to talk I hold positive conversations with them. When they don't want to talk I respect that. Sure I could waste my time and print 29 weeks worth of screen shots and be told they are photo shopped. I really don't care what others think, all I care about is my bank account.


Yes, surprisingly, I have gotten tips from silent riders. So, there is no specific profile of a person that will tip, introvert or extroverts. However, certain ethnicities are more likely to tip than others.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

FLKeys said:


> When I drive in some very wealthy markets I would never have a tip jar.


Complete nonsense. You shouldn't judge by demographics. All backrounds tip me, both cash and in-app. Many in fact, mention what a good idea the tip jar is! Amazing what some drivers perceive based on misbeliefs and/or misunderstanding.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Complete nonsense. You shouldn't judge by demographics. All backrounds tip me, both cash and in-app. Many in fact, mention what a good idea the tip jar is! Amazing what some drivers perceive based on misbeliefs and/or misunderstanding.


Might be nonsense, I do quite well with cash tips from all backgrounds as well. I might be giving up some cash tips, and I might not be silently pissing someone off by having a tip jar and am getting tipped by someone that would never tip because there was a tip jar. I guess you just never know. I'll continue with what works for me and you never know, some day I ight run an experiment by having a tip jar to see if things change.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

FLKeys said:


> Might be nonsense, I do quite well with cash tips from all backgrounds as well. I might be giving up some cash tips, and I might not be silently pissing someone off by having a tip jar and am getting tipped by someone that would never tip because there was a tip jar. I guess you just never know. I'll continue with what works for me and you never know, some day I ight run an experiment by having a tip jar to see if things change.


Why not today, then?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> I have a velcro bound tip jar that i set out only once i determine its a fixed trip, like medical or an auto dealership.


How's that been working? What is the average cash tip?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> How's that been working? What is the average cash tip?


It's better than nothing. I've had down and out folks who for example were shuttling to their Dialysis appointment tip me rich (like $10). Auto dealer pax, less so. But it happens enough to make it worth putting out the jar. It's not like pax can downrate you or anything for having your hand out. And certainly never had a verbal complaint about the jar.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> How's that been working? What is the average cash tip?


Some days works great, others not. The key is consistency, have the tip jar displayed all the time. No harm/loss in doin so. Avg cash tip is about $3-$4.


----------



## Terrapin Bound (Mar 4, 2019)

This has surely made the rounds before, maybe even in this thread, but, tip jars:


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Terrapin Bound said:


> This has surely made the rounds before, maybe even in this thread, but, tip jars:


Why didn't the driver press charges with the police for theft? You have a crime already caught on video, getting a conviction is slam dunk.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Terrapin Bound said:


> This has surely made the rounds before, maybe even in this thread, but, tip jars:


Yeah, that's just s prime example of an idiot driver!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Why didn't the driver press charges with the police for theft? You have a crime already caught on video, getting a conviction is slam dunk.


Not in the United States, or most of it anyway.
Our cops have been defunded, defeated, and demoralized.
District Attorney's are not bringing charges against anyone.
Jails are being emptied.
No bail - catch and release.

There is no law and order any more.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Terrapin Bound said:


> This has surely made the rounds before, maybe even in this thread, but, tip jars:


6 years ago?

she would have been out of jail by now.


Wait! stealing $10 dollars.



Just another stupid w#@$&


----------

